# Pat Riley replaces Stan Van Gundy



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Riley replaces Van Gundy*

stan's leaving the team for 'personal reasons'.. i guess 21 games without shaq wasn't good enough for riley.... press conference at 11 am. stay tuned. this is NO april fools joke.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

change the title of your thread...that hasn't even happened yet.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

I wonder if he will come and join his brother's staff. :wink:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Yep, breaking news on ESPNEWS right now. I guess this was bound to happen.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

This is shocking!  

What's messed up is now that Shaq is back, Riley decided to comeback. He should have just did this during the summer.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



sherako said:


> change the title of your thread...that hasn't even happened yet.


eat your words buddy. EAT EM.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-1212heatriley,0,4549621.story?coll=sfla-sports-front 

Riles is back!!!:biggrin:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

link 

It's not official that Riley's going to return, but I'd be pretty surprised if he didn't come back.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

GREAT news. Miami for the championship!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Well damn. Stan-Ron Jeremy was the main reason the Pistons won out over the Heat last year (more so than Dwyane Wade's injury). This complicates matters... oh well, looks like we'll just have to rely on good ol' fashioned teamwork instead of a nitwit opposing coach.


-Chris.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



ChrisWoj said:


> Well damn. Stan-Ron Jeremy was the main reason the Pistons won out over the Heat last year (more so than Dwyane Wade's injury). This complicates matters... oh well, looks like we'll just have to rely on good ol' fashioned teamwork instead of a nitwit opposing coach.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


 Riley is coming back...

I was hurrying my *** back home to break this here before the news got it, but I had to drive for an hour. I found out about 8:30 this morning, but, it's gonna be Riley, press conference is at 11:00.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

you could see this coming from a mile away.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Seems to me like Shaq had something to say with this too IMHO. Not trying to be a hater at all. Just seems fishy.. But I saw this coming..


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



Brian34Cook said:


> Seems to me like Shaq had something to say with this too IMHO. Not trying to be a hater at all. Just seems fishy.. But I saw this coming..


Actually... Shaq, Wade and Mourning had something to do with this. :biggrin:


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

dont forget payton... remember his early season quote about how he didnt necesarily agree to how stan was running things... i think shaq was the main factor... no coincidence that after one game back this happens. if u saw the post game comments after the wizards game shaq was NOT happy. he was talking about how they should beat that team by 15-20 pts and he wasn't his usual comedic self after a win. hopefully the 11 am press conference will answer some questions.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

booo. Poor Stan Van. He shoulda just stayed put and let them fire him. It's not like it'll look bad oon his resume.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

with Riles back, im hoping the Heat could really be title contenders. Riley was that missing piece to the whole puzzle. All i know is that the players in the Heat better prepare for some good ol` fashion pat riley boot camp. I like SVG, to a ceratain extent. He was, after all successful at miami as head coach for 2 years.......but i still wasnt confident in him.

Ladies and gentlemen! time for the Heat to dominate the East! lol :banana:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Family reasons my ***. Van Gundy was on the hot seat the moment Shaq came in. The media's just looking for a excuse to replace him with Riley. Their excuse is the record, even though he didn't have Shaq, he still has to take the blame for losses.


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Now that Riley's back, the Heat are going to go all the way and win the championship this year

You can quote me on that.

Underline it fifty times.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



The_Legend_23 said:


> Now that Riley's back, the Heat are going to go all the way and win the championship this year
> 
> You can quote me on that.
> 
> Underline it fifty times.


It would be possible only if Shaq is healthy...........that is a big IF!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

this was planned from day one of the season

And now that shaq is back, it happened. 

Why am i not surprised.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Doesnt matter because they still wont win a championship.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

About damn time they actually got a coach.


----------



## Khel_1 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Should have been done right at the start of the season


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



Khel_1 said:


> Should have been done right at the start of the season


I agree, but I think they were trying to run with it and see how Stan did. I mean, Stan did coach the Heat into the ECF last year, even if he wasn't the best coach. I wish Stan the best and hope he finds a job elsewhere.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



PartisanRanger said:


> I agree, but I think they were trying to run with it and see how Stan did. I mean, Stan did coach the Heat into the ECF last year, even if he wasn't the best coach. I wish Stan the best and hope he finds a job elsewhere.


 Yeah, pretty much...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



HeinzGuderian said:


> Doesnt matter because they still wont win a championship.


U just keep repeating that to yourself!

Maybe one day you'll actually believe it!:biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

the question now is whether is was a force out or not

SVG and Riley and Mickey say is wasnt and from their body language and comments that sounds true. SVG _says_ he approached Riley with this a month ago and Riley tried to get him to stay. But it did happen just as many said it would in the offseason, so it could have very well been a force out

I actually think it may of been a mix of both. SVG being under a microscope from comments in the offseason by Riley, Shaq, and Zo, and struggles this season could of led to frustration and a burn out leading to a resignation. He sounded releived rather than back-stabbed in his press conference and radio interveiw


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



The_Legend_23 said:


> Now that Riley's back, the Heat are going to go all the way and win the championship this year
> 
> You can quote me on that.
> 
> Underline it fifty times.


Nope 

I am not saying the heat won't win but the most important thing is Wade and Shaq being healthy. I don't care if riles or jesus for that matter is coaching your team if they don't have Shaq and Wade they aren't beating the spurs or pistons. If Anotoine Walker doesn't get his shots or minutes he is going to complain. What are they going to do about him? The heat still have a lot of question marks but they did resolve one of them today...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Riles you wanted the job all along, you should have fired him before the season started. Nice play in taking over the helm when you got the Big Daddy back.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

I like SVG's lie...Personal Reasons! LMAO! Good lie right there, Stan.  Shaq imposed and Riley personally fired you, thats all there is to it. And lol @ the Heat firing Van Gundy, thinking it's gonna win them a championship...not beating Detroit kids, sorry. :biggrin: That window is getting ready to close, Miami...then the AAA can go back to its early-2003 empty self once again. 

I wonder who's gonna be the coach in 2006...hmmmm. (*knows it would have been Phil Jackson if he would have sat out this season.*)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



ThaShark316 said:


> I like SVG's lie...Personal Reasons! LMAO! Good lie right there, Stan.  Shaq imposed and Riley personally fired you, thats all there is to it. And lol @ the Heat firing Van Gundy, thinking it's gonna win them a championship...not beating Detroit kids, sorry. :biggrin: That window is getting ready to close, Miami...then the AAA can go back to its early-2003 empty self once again.
> 
> I wonder who's gonna be the coach in 2006...hmmmm. (*knows it would have been Phil Jackson if he would have sat out this season.*)


kids....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



Brian said:


> Nope
> 
> I am not saying the heat won't win but the most important thing is Wade and Shaq being healthy. I don't care if riles or jesus for that matter is coaching your team if they don't have Shaq and Wade they aren't beating the spurs or pistons. If Anotoine Walker doesn't get his shots or minutes he is going to complain. What are they going to do about him? The heat still have a lot of question marks but they did resolve one of them today...


i thank you for your mature response... :clap:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

I just dont see how this automatically makes the heat championship contenders already? 

I mean they still have a ot lof obstacles to hurdle over...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I just dont see how this automatically makes the heat championship contenders already?


Yeah, I'm still trying to figure out how changing coaches means everyone should just give up because Miami is too good. It doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Good to see Riley back, I hope SVG rebounds to somewhere else, he is a good coach(not great).
Maybe NCAA?


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



OneBadLT123 said:


> I just dont see how this automatically makes the heat championship contenders already?
> 
> I mean they still have a ot lof obstacles to hurdle over...


The Heat were already championship contenders from the get-go. Any team with Shaq and Wade is.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



The_Legend_23 said:


> Now that Riley's back, the Heat are going to go all the way and win the championship this year
> 
> You can quote me on that.
> 
> Underline it fifty times.


 :rotf:

The Heat still aren't better than the Pistons.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

The Rockets should fire Jeff and hire Stan.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

This just REEKS of shadyness. Reek reek reek...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



The_Legend_23 said:


> Now that Riley's back, the Heat are going to go all the way and win the championship this year
> 
> You can quote me on that.
> 
> Underline it fifty times.


  

Wow, pretty bold statement there. The Heat is a great team, but to say this early that they will win the championship this year is in my opinion... pretty bold.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



Drewbs said:


> :rotf:
> 
> The Heat still aren't better than the Pistons.


And your supporting statements are...

missing. 

Anyhow, I think SVG really resigned, but not because of mere concern for the team. He probably felt like he was taking away from the team by having Riley respect him so much, so he decided to step down. Along with that, there was news awhile back that some team members didn't really like him. Probably a combination of both.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Well, the Heat should hope they don't fall behind in a big game cause they got a quitter as the coach now and he'll probably run away.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, I'm still trying to figure out how changing coaches means everyone should just give up because Miami is too good. It doesn't really make any sense.


Add me to that list. Yes, Riley is an awesome coach. He runs circles around SVG as a coach. However, he's been out of the game for a while and I still don't like his team as much as some others around the league. In fact, I think they were better last year. Shaq was better. Eddie and Damon Jones gave them some quality shooters from the perimeter. Haslem played a more prominent role. The roster actually made sense. Now, you've got chukkers like JWill and Walker. You've got a washed up, old PG in Payton. You've got an obese superstar who is clearly on his last legs. Wade is the only thing to like about that team. Zo has played well too but Wade is the man. Don't kid yourselves, he's the MVP of that team. Take him away and that team doesn't have an ounce of athleticism. They don't have anyone that can create a shot. I don't think Shaq's and Riley's return vaults them to the top of the East. I still think Detroit and Indiana are far more complete. That's just in the East.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Pat gave Stan his chance and lady luck rolled Shaq's ankle. Riley is taking over at the right time- the team can rally around the return of Shaq AND Pat Riley. Believe it or not, events like this do have an effect in sports. 

Suddenly the Heat are back on track towards a championship.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



PartisanRanger said:


> The Heat were already championship contenders from the get-go. Any team with Shaq and Wade is.


Oh and just like how the rockets were from the get go as well?

Team looks good on paper, but not on the court


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

tough to judge after 20 games... pistons started out 11-10 last year.. just like miami this year. we'll have a better assesment of everyone after teams begin to make their push after the all-star break.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



Pinball said:


> Add me to that list. Yes, Riley is an awesome coach. He runs circles around SVG as a coach. However, he's been out of the game for a while and I still don't like his team as much as some others around the league. In fact, I think they were better last year. Shaq was better. Eddie and Damon Jones gave them some quality shooters from the perimeter. Haslem played a more prominent role. The roster actually made sense. Now, you've got chukkers like JWill and Walker. You've got a washed up, old PG in Payton. You've got an obese superstar who is clearly on his last legs. Wade is the only thing to like about that team. Zo has played well too but Wade is the man. Don't kid yourselves, he's the MVP of that team. Take him away and that team doesn't have an ounce of athleticism. They don't have anyone that can create a shot. I don't think Shaq's and Riley's return vaults them to the top of the East. I still think Detroit and Indiana are far more complete. That's just in the East.


well lets be fair for a second i know for a fact that you(Kobe likers) werent even impressed with last year team roster and now you say that this currently squad is alot worser than Miami.
I myself was not impressed with Miami Roster last year and didnt think we had a chance agaisnt Detriot.

and you cant even comment on Heat players unless you seem all the games this season right now except Walker who i agree doesnt benefit this team and is a chuker. If you watch many Heat games you'll noticed that this Jason Williams is alot different than the player he was in his 2nd game, over the last 14 games he and Wade combine about 45+ together.
Just look at his stat he is having career best here.
Damon was a one-dimensional player who couldnt create his own shot unlike Jason Williams who has been penetrating at will and is good 3pt shooter.
how do you know Shaq was better last year? i didnt know you could say that after maybe 3 games he has only played this season.
Also quite honestly had Miami had been missing Shaq last year early in the season they would had a worser record in 20 games played. Last year team was at 10-7 early in the season with Shaq and everyone healthy.Everyone was healthy for about 30 games into the season last year which is how long it will take for everyone to know their roles. Walker only needed to be a 3rd or 4th scoring option this year with everyone healthy now he is forced to play as a 2nd scoring option which is a disaster BTW.

If you dont think Coaches make a difference then that the just proves how Coaching really doesnt matter in the NBA, heck SVG could easily replaced (Spurs Coach). Riley is one of the top 5 coaches of all time and has risen franchise such as NY and Miami.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*

Damn, but I sure would like to see the Van Gundy brothers coaching on the same team.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Which one is the biggest reason Stan resigned?*

1, Riley is GM. 
I say it is Riley is GM. Let's say Riley is Knicks president, Phil Jackson is Knicks GM. How did LB coach the Knicks?

2, Shaq relationship

3, team underachieve 

4, Stan family matter

5, other


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Which one is the biggest reason Stan resigned*

ill say a mix of all 4. Riley looming, frustration over losses, veteran players begging for Riley and alltogether disrespect from media and fans caused this, as well as emotionally thinking should he pick a situation where he isnt appreciated over his family

It had a lot to do with riley though. He created the shadow that SVG couldnt get past


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Which one is the biggest reason Stan resigned*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> ill say a mix of all 4. Riley looming, frustration over losses, veteran players begging for Riley and alltogether disrespect from media and fans caused this, as well as emotionally thinking will should he pick a situation where he isnt appreciated over his family
> 
> It had a lot to do with riley though. He created the shadow that SVG couldnt get past


Example:

If Riley were Kings GM, then .........

If Riley were Houston GM, ........

If Riley were Sonics GM, ..........


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Which one is the biggest reason Stan resigned*



Ballscientist said:


> If Riley were Kings GM, then .........
> 
> If Riley were Houston GM, ........
> 
> If Riley were Sonics GM, ..........


if the third winnigiest coach in nba history is any teams president, it would cause the current coach to have a shadow cast and not have full respect of the players. Its a lot of pressure to replace a legend, and even worse to still have that legend active with the franchise. 

riley being there just put a whole lot of pressure on SVG that made his job tougher, especially this season with the veterans on the team thinking of riley as god and publically criticizing svg over every little thing. I dont think SVG was fired, but the situation of the team, the players on the team, and the shadow of a present riley caused SVG's resignation. 

the truth will only come next year though because SVG is all class and isnt going to say what happened if anything really did. If he gets a job next season as a head coach it will look like a force out, but if he stays on the heat as free agent consultant (his current title) for the team, his leaving for personal reasons will look like it had some truth to it.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Which one is the biggest reason Stan resigned*

that ***** got fired


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Having Riley as their coach still doesn't make them better than the Spurs or the Pistons....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

texan said:


> Having Riley as their coach still doesn't make them better than the Spurs or the Pistons....


maybe not, but it still makes them a better team than before...


----------



## shelz75 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: Riley replaces Van Gundy*



fmanlu05 said:


> tough to judge after 20 games... pistons started out 11-10 last year.. just like miami this year. we'll have a better assesment of everyone after teams begin to make their push after the all-star break.


 okay since your comparing the heat team with the nba champion team that started out with a certain record how many titles did the heat win lately?it;s about knowing how to win in the playoffs not how you start the season your need more then a new coach for that.it's about knowin how to play as a unit and wade and shaq even though you dont wanna belive it is not the whole team they all gotta click togather and by the look of it your have to go to detroit and i dont see you beating pistons at their court pretty bold statement comparing a team that doesn't know the first thing about winning a title comparing them to the champs,the reg season to the pistons are like a pre season game only diffrence is you wanna get home field for the playoffs the reg season to the heat is tryin to win at least 50 games so they can brag about how good they are till they lose in the playoffs lol :cheers:


----------

